
TED Q&A: Neurologist Oliver Sacks  - kqr2
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/02/ted-qa-neurol-1.html
======
katamole
For anybody who hasn't read "The Man Who Mistook his Wife for a Hat", I highly
recommend it. Very interesting read (especially for ex-neurology students like
myself).

